# Bringing a dog to Cyprus



## pauldmaynard (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have experience of bringing a dog to Cyprus? Our dog is a Standard Poodle (BIG) and has a "passport for pets". We are living in France at the moment, would anyone have any idea of the ferry routes from mainland in Europe? Or what airlines take dogs? Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pauldmaynard said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone have experience of bringing a dog to Cyprus? Our dog is a Standard Poodle (BIG) and has a "passport for pets". We are living in France at the moment, would anyone have any idea of the ferry routes from mainland in Europe? Or what airlines take dogs? Many thanks


Hi Paul,
Cyprus airways take dogs.
If you need a travelling cage for him someone recently posted a link for these people who do them
Airline dog Carriers Airline Pet Carriers

Veronica


----------

